# Stars of Tomorrow, Hayes 15/11/09



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi guys, just wondering if anyone on here is doing the show or has any friends in it?

Does it get much of turn out in terms of competitors?

I'll be up there in the Classic Bodybuilding, looking forward to it. It will be my first UKBFF show and first show since moving to the UK.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

normally a good show mate, its always a sell out for seats and probably the toughest audience out there tho! a fair bit of abuse goes down to the stage!


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

I'll be there going down with Terry Fisher and a few others



DB said:


> normally a good show mate, its always a sell out for seats and probably the toughest audience out there tho! a fair bit of abuse goes down to the stage!


Ha true many a **** take being shouted some funny and some in bad taste lets see how many posiing musics they fcuk up this time lol


----------



## hrfc (Dec 30, 2008)

i'll be there competing in the juniors, bringing a good group, cant fcukin wait iv been buzzing about it for ages now.


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

DB said:


> normally a good show mate, its always a sell out for seats and probably the toughest audience out there tho! a fair bit of abuse goes down to the stage!


U planning on chucking me some abuse Baz????Suppose u do owe me one after i made u crack up onstage last yr.....hope u r well matey!!!


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Got a mate who is doing the juniors so il be coming down with him:thumb:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I'll be there with Gary and Humph both will be competing at the show.

Welcome to the glute show

J


----------



## Mikey40 (Oct 30, 2009)

Does anyone know if this is actually sold out yet ? Where do I get tix ?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

gunit said:


> U planning on chucking me some abuse Baz????Suppose u do owe me one after i made u crack up onstage last yr.....hope u r well matey!!!


Haha.. yeah man if I'm about that day I'll come down and show some support/abuse for you!


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

Mikey40 said:


> Does anyone know if this is actually sold out yet ? Where do I get tix ?


 Beck Theatre, Hayes - contact (0208) 5618371


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

DB said:


> normally a good show mate, its always a sell out for seats and probably the toughest audience out there tho! a fair bit of abuse goes down to the stage!


I went to two shows earlier in the the year at Hayes.

Not sure if it was the UKBFF or NABBA? but there were guys up the back calling out all kinds of rude ****.

I had to hold back laughter a few times. Some things they said were out of line though.

Should be fun.


----------



## Mikey40 (Oct 30, 2009)

Aussie_Leigh said:


> Beck Theatre, Hayes - contact (0208) 5618371


ta mate


----------



## Inked (Sep 28, 2008)

*Trying to find info on this comp*

*anyone got any links to there site or info on this*

*Thankyou*


----------



## daz8 (Mar 22, 2007)

there is info now on the ukbff website about the show

I should be competing fingers crossed

Daz


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

....


----------



## forddee (Nov 13, 2008)

I will be there doing the under 90kg inters .

Pob80 how did your show go?

Daz


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Aussie_Leigh said:


> I went to two shows earlier in the the year at Hayes.
> 
> Not sure if it was the UKBFF or NABBA? but there were guys up the back calling out all kinds of rude ****.
> 
> ...


Oh b0llax! Hopefully competing in the May show next year!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ive been to the stars show the last 2 or 3 years. Always been a good show. They do tend to fcuk up the musci there though for some reason!!!

Is it still a run through show?

Always a good guest poser. James L i think last year with a great routine! Was very impressed James with Judy D as the MC!

I think the year before was Flex Lewis!

Hopefully see some guys down there this year!


----------



## iain1668 (Apr 30, 2006)

My friend Paul Gibson who's based in Aberdeen will be competing as a junior.

He just won the NAC event last week.

iain


----------



## LDB (Oct 12, 2009)

will be there, just watching I stress (my first show ever) the number for tickets is 0208-561-8371 around £16 each really looking forward to it


----------



## archer101 (Sep 20, 2009)

forddee said:


> I will be there doing the under 90kg inters .
> 
> Pob80 how did your show go?
> 
> Daz


im doing under 90s inters too


----------



## Mikey40 (Oct 30, 2009)

LDB said:


> will be there, just watching I stress (my first show ever) the number for tickets is 0208-561-8371 around £16 each really looking forward to it


same here mate - am competing next year so wanna have a look and see what I'm letting myself in for. looking forward to it big time


----------



## mark etherden (May 28, 2009)

Yes can't wait for the stars,doing the 100kg class weighing 99kg at the moment,not going to be silly and lose a stone in this last week like i did at the briton.


----------



## forddee (Nov 13, 2008)

archer101 said:


> im doing under 90s inters too


Well say hi mate and help me with my oiling up my back :thumb: .

Cheers Daz


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

The stars show is always a big show!! and yeah comments at the back are funny, I am not allowed to comment at a show anymore.....


----------



## mark etherden (May 28, 2009)

Eric we love your funny comments,see you sunday.


----------



## Compton (Aug 13, 2009)

So little hype about this show, which is surprising its normally a good one.

I'm going to watch and learn as I plan on competing myself next year.

Anyone else competing, going.....


----------



## Compton (Aug 13, 2009)

....and Good Luck to all competitors, hope you are enjoying your carb ups!!


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Well everyone what did you think,

Bad news on all those who travelled and could not get tickets!

My mate won the junior class at 18 years old.

There was some very intresting posing, especially in the u70kg class..


----------



## Mikey40 (Oct 30, 2009)

musclefox said:


> Well everyone what did you think,
> 
> Bad news on all those who travelled and could not get tickets!
> 
> ...


Great show yesterday - packed to the rafters !!!.

Yep there was definitely some ahem creative posing going on in the u70kg class - all went a lil hip hop didn't it ? Juniors winner deserved 1st place. quality physique there.

u90's was interesting too -1st place again great lines and posing - though

there was some bloke from Ministry of Muscle called Humphrey i think who didn't get thru to last 3, who had huge back and great quads, thought he'd walk it...weird ?


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Mikey40 said:


> Great show yesterday - packed to the rafters !!!.
> 
> Yep there was definitely some ahem creative posing going on in the u70kg class - all went a lil hip hop didn't it ? Juniors winner deserved 1st place. quality physique there.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I thought I was being biased when I thought he should have been in the top 3? H thought he was top 3 too. There we go, you win some, you lose some!

He looked the best he ever has done so job well done and looked great at his shoot this morning with Gary. :thumbup1:

J


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

I was surprised the guy in the yellow posing trunks with the shredded glutes didn't win his class...but hey i am most certainly not a judge, just a photographers assistant  ....thought the venue was good shame not everyone could get tickets......and i was loving the hiphop  some interesting posing routines as per normal! Loved the winner of the bodyfitness, she was so happy bless her, she most definately brought a smile to my face!


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

Jojo 007 said:


> I was surprised the guy in the yellow posing trunks with the shredded glutes didn't win his class...but hey i am most certainly not a judge, just a photographers assistant  ....thought the venue was good shame not everyone could get tickets......and i was loving the hiphop  some interesting posing routines as per normal! Loved the winner of the bodyfitness, she was so happy bless her, she most definately brought a smile to my face!


Jojo thankyou for ur comments,,,,i was happy with 2nd as i honestly thought i was 4th!!!!it was a tough lineup and it could have swung in many different directions!!!that was only my first show in the open mens so i am happy with how it went..Me and James will be working on putting some muscle on now and then i can challenge for top 6 at the british!!

Thanks to everyone who supported me and gave me some nice comments,the lineup was tough so well done to everyone!!

Wont mention him to much but just wana say a massive thankyou to the bossman aka James L for everything he did for me,,we had a blast in the week leading up2 the show and i couldnt have done it without him!!

He is a great coach and now we are a good team he has seen how my body works and time to step it up a notch!!

Im off to Burger king!!!

Gary


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Well done Gary really pleased for you mate especially as I know how hard you worked....plenty of time to add that extra size for the Brits no probs... :thumbup1: ..enjoy that burger king you deserve it.


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Gary i meant to come over to introduce myself, i had the chance in the toilets (no remarks please)but didnt realise who you wree, sorry mate..

I to would have put you first as you were shredded mate, not fair sometimes,

Might catch you down the Ministry someday. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

gunit said:


> Jojo thankyou for ur comments,,,,i was happy with 2nd as i honestly thought i was 4th!!!!it was a tough lineup and it could have swung in many different directions!!!that was only my first show in the open mens so i am happy with how it went..Me and James will be working on putting some muscle on now and then i can challenge for top 6 at the british!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone who supported me and gave me some nice comments,the lineup was tough so well done to everyone!!
> 
> ...


haha thats funny I didnt know u were on ukmuscle :lol: I didnt know your name so just kept referring to you as 'yellow pants man':laugh:....I definately had you first and so did most of the audience by the sound of it, as soon as you turned around I was like "well he's definately won, he's the only one with shredded glutes" ........keep up the good work! And hope u enjoyed your Burger King  :lol:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Yellow Pants Man AKA Gary AKA G-Unit! :thumb:

Just so everyone knows i was only at the show to take pics for the UKBFF Site any competitors wanted pics please contact Eric Guy










Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

And one more of G!










Fivos


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Gary still has 6kg of growing in this class so the next 2-3 years will really see him develop esp as he is still only 24!

Thanks for your comments G. I have been really fortunate with the people I have worked with this year and as a result made some fantastic friends.

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Got to say Fiv those shots are awesome.

Great work yet again!!!

J


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

supercell said:


> Got to say Fiv those shots are awesome.
> 
> Great work yet again!!!
> 
> J


Thanks James...had to work hard to get the pics out correct as the lighting wasnt setup in the theatre for a show. As you know to many red lights above the competitors didnt help..In fact if you were on the ends your physique looked like you missed the last 3 weeks of dieting!

Fivos


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I know mate. Its a farce and something the UKBFF need to get right. The lighting at the Beck is THE WORST in the country..PERIOD!!.

We need to get light checks done prior to every show. Something perhaps for the photographers to get involved with. I know Eric used to at some of the shows in the past.

J


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

supercell said:


> I know mate. Its a farce and something the UKBFF need to get right. The lighting at the Beck is THE WORST in the country..PERIOD!!.
> 
> We need to get light checks done prior to every show. Something perhaps for the photographers to get involved with. I know Eric used to at some of the shows in the past.
> 
> J


Its on my Agenda when we meet with the UKBFF..

Im going to propose that we set the lighting up..i actually came to the show with my lightmeter but there was no one to assist..its either on or off!

All these things are learning points and as the season goes on things will improve.

Fivos


----------



## suzie (Aug 15, 2008)

Has anyone got a list of the results?


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

John,thanks buddy it was a great day and well worth the graft,Dave next time grab me and say hello mate u the man with condition!!

Jojo thanks again,its always nice to get some good feedback,and fiv my man,the guy delivers outstanding shots and is a credit to the sport imo!!goes out of his way to help the guys competing!!10 out of 10 bro.....;-)

Gary


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

gunit said:


> John,thanks buddy it was a great day and well worth the graft,Dave next time grab me and say hello mate u the man with condition!!
> 
> Jojo thanks again,its always nice to get some good feedback,and fiv my man,the guy delivers outstanding shots and is a credit to the sport imo!!goes out of his way to help the guys competing!!10 out of 10 bro.....;-)
> 
> Gary


Nice one G...look out for your pics today..ill text you when they are all sent...

Im always happy to help out anyone...i know i keep repeating myself but as a bodybuilder myself i know how important it is to get proper sharp and well composed photos both on stage and off.

As a side note..im getting emails from all the top IFBB Pros (thanks to Shawn Ray) for copies of pics from the Olympia..Last night i was exchanging emails with Phil Heath (which was surreal!)..

Fivos


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Gary next time i will mate:thumbup1:

It's funny how you can be talking to someone on here but dont recognise them at the shows etc, mind you i was not my 100% self as i have been surrering from flu.

As for Fivos and his team regarding the photos, il Second that..


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

musclefox said:


> Gary next time i will mate:thumbup1:
> 
> It's funny how you can be talking to someone on here but dont recognise them at the shows etc, mind you i was not my 100% self as i have been surrering from flu.
> 
> As for Fivos and his team regarding the photos, il Second that..


Mate its just me and Jojo007... :thumb:

Fivos

ps check your email out ive sent all your pics


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Just recieved them mate and they are amazing quality! what a big difference, many thanks again.. :thumb:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

musclefox said:


> Just recieved them mate and they are amazing quality! what a big difference, many thanks again.. :thumb:


Thanks pal...its funny putting them at 100% your head fills up the screen LOL!

Fivos


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

well done gary, massive improvements and ripped to shreds

you should be pleased bro


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Gary just seen the pics.........awesome, great lines and condition, you done real good and I reckon you will do some damage at the brits especially coming in the condition you bring!!

Kami.


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks Kam,i think me and u are in the same boat mate,we both got to get some tissue on!!!!Still no rush in that department,nice and steady,slow small gains r the ones we want,reckon i gave u a good run for ur money in the glutes and hams department thou!!!hahaha,hope all is well


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

anyone posted full results yet?


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

Origin said:


> anyone posted full results yet?


Bump.

????


----------

